# Novak Club ESC



## Ned Van (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anbody know what is going on with Novak. I bought (2) two #1852 Novak Club ESC and neithre one worked right in a one cell pan car. Called them they said send them back to them which i did. They sent me (2) two new ones.They did not work eather.I have been trying to call Novak for the past two weeks with no results. Can someone please tell me what up.

Nerd Van:


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

We have three racers (that I know of) that are running them with no issues. Is that ESC for 1 cell? I only ask because I don't know the model or its usage.


----------



## tlmarshall59 (Jan 31, 2010)

I've had some problems as well - after several months of working just fine. One completely quit and the other has started to have intermittent problems. I even tried the Glitch Buster - and am also using a receiver pack for 1S.

I'm slowly switching over to the HobbyWing Justock - $49 and seem to be working great!


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Are you using a booster w/ that for 1c, or a receiver pack? What size motor are you trying to use w/ it?

As far as NOVAK themselves - they have been moving to a New Location, plus there's a HOLIDAY which I'm sure they are closed for a few days for. They do have a NEW Phone Number in their new city.

They moved from Irvine CA to Lake Forest CA

We have moved to an all-new facility in Lake Forest, California~!

Please note our new address and phone number:
New Address: 19 Rancho Circle, Lake Forest CA 92630
New Number: (949) 916-6044

Customer Service e-mail addresses have not changed, and you can reach us at:
Customer Service Inquiries: [email protected]
Technical Support Inquiries: [email protected]


CLUB ESC SPECIFICATIONS
Fwd/Brk/Rev: F / B (no reverse)
*Input Cells: 1*-2S LiPo only*
Size:	1.15” x 0.95” x 0.66” (29.0 x 24.3 x 16.8 mm)
Weight (w/o wires):	0.69 oz. (19.5 g)
On-Resistance: 0.0011 ohms @ 25°C trans. temp.
X	Motor Compatibility	*540-size: 17.5 -turn or higher sensored brushless motor; 380-size: All Novak Three-80 sensored brushless motors*
BEC: 6.0 volts DC / 2.0 amps
Wire Size: 14G Super-Flex Copper-Strand Silicone Wire
Battery/Motor Plugs	Tamiya-style battery & gold-plated Bullet motor plugs factory installed
**1S Booster Module is recommended*


----------



## Ned Van (Nov 28, 2007)

*Novak ESC club*

I am runing a one cell with a receiver pack with a Novak 21.5 Ballistic. When you put the car down on the tarck it will not move. If you push it and get it moveing it will run but if you stop it it will not start with out pushing it agine.


Ned Van


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Have you checked the sensor wire by replacing it? That is the same thing that happens when you have a bad sensor wire or sensor board in the motor. If you use another wire and it still does it, I would take a close look at the board in the motor. If a Ballistic make certain the sensor cable is firmly connected to the motor, I have seen several of these be loose on Ballistic motors.


----------



## Ned Van (Nov 28, 2007)

*Novak ESC*



nutz4rc said:


> Have you checked the sensor wire by replacing it? That is the same thing that happens when you have a bad sensor wire or sensor board in the motor. If you use another wire and it still does it, I would take a close look at the board in the motor. If a Ballistic make certain the sensor cable is firmly connected to the motor, I have seen several of these be loose on Ballistic motors.


I have tried different sensor leads . I have had smarter people then myself look at this problem and they are dumd founded. There are other poeple trying
to run the same ESC but are haveing problems also. Please help.

Ned Van


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

......


----------



## fastk1d (Nov 26, 2013)

You should look into another brand of esc. I preferably like the tekin stuff. Check out amainhobbies as they have a sale this weekend. http(semicolon)//bit(dot)ly/1bTM39B


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Since you tried other sensor wires, I believe it is the sensor board. If it is bad, it will produce the results you are seeing. Also is your receiver pack charging correctly? Bad cell, bad connection in pack would cause issues as well.


----------



## emory70 (Nov 29, 2013)

4 different speed controllers probably aren't all bad the exact same way. Swap motors and batteries, maybe even the receiver pack. I'd do all the troubleshooting I could before screaming at Novak.


----------



## Big Willy (Jul 19, 2002)

Put a ground wire from the negative connection on the battery to a point on the chassis (under a screw head). fixes the intermittent issues with the ESC. Easy fix. Novak has always had great customer service. Just call and discuss the issue.


----------



## rcwolfee (May 17, 2003)

i have had to do the neg wire to chassis also on another novak speed control. also have you tried different motor? could be sensors in motor.


----------



## nitroman80 (May 26, 2006)

i have the same setup in my pan car, and i did have that problem before. all i did was adjust some of the settings in my remote and it hasn't had a problem sense. now dont ask me what adjustments i did, cuz i dont remember, it was a fluke and i wish i could remember what i did. hope this helps. also running the booster module helps a lot. running a reciever pack wont all ways solve the problem.


----------

